# Acrylic paint



## NightRider (Dec 19, 2013)

As we all know, the process of building a detailed, busy, and interesting diorama, can get expensive. Obviously the very paint we use, whether it be enamel or acrylic, can get up there also. I have been buying "Model Master" paints at a local hobby store for $3.79 per 1/2 oz. bottle. However when I want to use an acrylic I go to Wally World. They have a line of acrylic paints there that are very inexpensive. The brand is "FolkArt" and a full two oz.'s per bottle at that. It's very opaque, covers well, dries quickly and available in flat colors. I've been very pleased with it. Jus' sayin'.


----------

